# Roll off chipper box



## bins (Oct 11, 2007)

I am looking at starting a roll off business and I am trying to see if anyone thinks that roll off chipper boxes would be a good idea. How much would you be willing to pay? Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 11, 2007)

You mean something like a 40 yard dumpster...that you get through the trash company, but made into a chip box???

I dont think it would be a big hit...


----------



## treeman82 (Oct 11, 2007)

Maybe homeowners might like the idea??? Personally I just bid on a job where I am going to need 2 chip trucks. Once one fills up the other takes over... switching out until the tree is down. BIG sucker. Not sure that the 40 yard box would really work for such a situation. Either you'd have overkill on capacity... or you'd be short. Either way, once the box is on the ground it's staying there until the truck comes back to get it.


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 11, 2007)

Ya i agree...to big or to small..

i have used 40 yard dumpsters...in the past for logs and stuff...its too easy to rent them when you need...

not enough of a demand full time to own one....

best of luck though with business.


----------



## bins (Oct 11, 2007)

10 or 20 yd box. I am just thinking about having 1 or 2 bins set up for the tree companies. $160 for a 10 yard box $210 for 20 yd.


----------



## treeman82 (Oct 11, 2007)

Does that include dumping fees? Also, are you limitted to just chips, or can people put wood in there too? At those rates things change a bit. I know that for $210 I'd get a container and load it as much as I could with junk wood.


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 11, 2007)

wow ya...heck ya it...does. 

If you can work at those rates i am sure you can get every tree service business in town..

but tree man does make a valid point...what can go in the bin..

and how long can it be at a site???

Delievery?


----------



## bins (Oct 12, 2007)

That would be just for wood chips. That would inculde dump fees. It could sit on site for a couple of days for that price.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Oct 12, 2007)

*Possible Option?*

I would be concerned about accepting loads of chips that may include wood debris, trash and other undesireable materials. The comments about "loading it up with junk wood" reflect how many of us think on-site. We tend to do what gets the job done most efficiently on our end.

Maybe a possible variation to the idea of leaving boxes onsite is to invest in a grapple loader truck and a tub grinder. Then your service goes to the site, picks up the piles of brush and hauls them offsite to chip. Yeah... I know it's a bigger investment, but many small operators could get a lot more work done without having to deal with chipping / dumping. Also, you would know what you are hauling away. That way you don't think you're getting clean chips and end up with a load of chip covered dirty stumps. This service is provided in many municipalities to homeowners, but will not pick up commercially cut debris.


----------



## ASD (Oct 12, 2007)

All we use is hook lift trucks (dumpster rigs) and we chip into them on the truck or on the ground you do not need to mod them to chip in to them when on the ground . the best part about useing them is you can pile the brush in the drive way and put the wood in with the box on the ground and then pick it up and do your chipping


----------



## ASD (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice..i like the two for one type set up...you have going there. 

How much weight can you put into a roll off bed in your set up there???

Canyon


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Oct 12, 2007)

A co. in NE.IL has been doing this for years Half the Drivers,trucks ,Dump time,maintenance, Fuel & Insurance. 1 truck and driver can work up to 3 maybe 4 different jobs or crews. Bring out a chip box and chipper come back later and pick up a full box of chips,drop an empty. load it with logs. Pick it up later and go dump. 12 to 17 Yards is the same on the ground or on a truck. Why pay for a truck that sits most. Probably costs more to get started 2 trucks & 4 or 6 Boxs, after that just buy new boxs as needed. open top for logs topped ones for chipes


----------



## ASD (Oct 12, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> Nice..i like the two for one type set up...you have going there.
> 
> How much weight can you put into a roll off bed in your set up there???
> 
> Canyon



are small trucks will hall a a 6 ton load and our big truck will do 14 ton  

"Job Corps Tree" has it right though it will cost a little more to get set up the first time but from their out all you do is get more boxes. we have boxes from 10yds to 40 yds + flat beds


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice...

That is an awesome set up...

What does a set up like your Silver ford and dumpster cost...brand new?


----------



## ASD (Oct 13, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> Nice...
> 
> That is an awesome set up...
> 
> What does a set up like your Silver ford and dumpster cost...brand new?



the box we got as a flat bed for 5K and added the sides at a cost of about $1500 the truck is a F650 ex cab with a 20K hook lift in todays market it would go for about $85K i would guess our newest truck to the fleet is an int. 7700 with all the bells and it ran about $160,000 but we had allot of trick stuff done to it and stuff put on it (i will get some pic's asap and post)


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 13, 2007)

Asd-that is an awsome idea-have always hated lifting wood into the back of the chip truck. Just drop the box and roll it in-nice! Mind if i show my company's owner those pics?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 13, 2007)

ASD said:


> All we use is hook lift trucks (dumpster rigs) and we chip into them on the truck or on the ground you do not need to mod them to chip in to them when on the ground . the best part about useing them is you can pile the brush in the drive way and put the wood in with the box on the ground and then pick it up and do your chipping



I've tried to talk some of my clients into this, especially when they have small loaders they could drive right into the dumpster.


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 14, 2007)

I have done it from time to time with brush clearing out of San Diego...through trash company...when i have gotten a larger job, and they dont want the chips left on property...

Poor College Student = No chipper truck or chipper


----------



## ASD (Oct 14, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I've tried to talk some of my clients into this, especially when they have small loaders they could drive right into the dumpster.



you hit the nail on the head we move are bobcats and stump grinders in the boxes all the time


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 14, 2007)

So you load it up like it was a trailer...then winch the bin back on the truck and drive away???


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 15, 2007)

What do you guys think of a truck like this...ASD is the style truck you guys are running?

It says not CDL...is that a state to state deal? 

http://www.truckpaper.com/listings/detail.aspx?OHID=1457334&guid=0DD849FF7BC5475CA8FB1BCEEF9E2C94

Canyon


----------



## SRT-Tech (Oct 15, 2007)

bins said:


> I am looking at starting a roll off business and I am trying to see if anyone thinks that roll off chipper boxes would be a good idea. How much would you be willing to pay? Any advice is welcomed.




my main job is a roll off bin driver. Due tot he fact that i'm dirt poor and could never afford a truck and chipper, i do the following:

the day of the tree job, i call the company i drive for (or i do it myself) and drop off a 20 or 30 cubic yard bin at the clients. 

I thin or remove the tree, pile the limbs into the roll off bin and slash it up to compress the pile. 

end of the day i pick up the bin and dump it at greeens recycling.

half assed? maybe...but consider this:

- NO overhead for me (except chainsaw gas, chains etc). 

- no insurance every month, no vehicle or chipper maintenance

- no outlay of $50,000+ for a truck and chipper/licencing & insurance. 

The bins cost me $300 to rent from the company, this is passed along to the customer, but in fact they are actually SAVING money by me doing this method.....(keep in mind i'm a solo worker, no employees to pay for or insure) 

works for me.


----------



## ASD (Oct 15, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> So you load it up like it was a trailer...then winch the bin back on the truck and drive away???



YA PUT THE BOX ON THE GROUND AND DRIVE IN THE PICK IT UP AND DRIVE OFF


----------



## ASD (Oct 15, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> What do you guys think of a truck like this...ASD is the style truck you guys are running?
> 
> It says not CDL...is that a state to state deal?
> 
> ...



yes we think that steller makes the best unit


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome...thanks again. 

Well i am a young guy and have a few thousand saved up to buy a older beater like dump truck...but some day

i am gonna work up enough to purchase up a truck like that...canthink really of a better way.


----------

